# What is slope style?



## tristan2ride (Oct 28, 2006)

Serious question. 

So I took a few years off mountain biking to pursue other interests and I've recently gotten back into it again full force. While I was away, I didn't keep up to date on anything mountain bike related. 

When I started my hiatus, the terms freeride and all mountain were pretty vague and didn't have true definition. Now it seems like there are better senses of the terms. 

I've being seeing "slopestyle" being thrown around lately. What kind of riding is this? Is it the BMX type jump parks riding?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

*+*










*=

Slopestyle*


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

style on a slope


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

derived name from skiing

basically a smaller travel bike.....think mountain bikeing 26 inch wheels on a bmx course carved in the hills


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> derived name from skiing
> 
> basically a smaller travel bike.....think mountain bikeing 26 inch wheels on a bmx course carved in the hills


not a BMX course, its a MTB course carved into the hill... with drops, jumps, doubles wallrides and other features. its gravity fed so no going back up hill. . the contests are judged on tricks, style and fluidity .. not a timed event. that video was a good example of a really well known SS contest.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> not a BMX course, its a MTB course carved into the hill... with drops, jumps, doubles wallrides and other features. its gravity fed so no going back up hill. . the contests are judged on tricks, style and fluidity .. not a timed event. that video was a good example of a really well known SS contest.


That's a pretty good definition.

I've always thought of SS as a short/quick North Shore style freeride trail with some DJs mixed in with it.


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

I've posted the same question some time ago.
I think the best definition is riding your bikes on slopes, and ride it with style!
To further explain, the slopes are up and down, big and small, and the style is shown during the air time of the jump, or drops.

EDIT:
And the difference between slope style and dirt jump, is that the "slopes" used in a slope style are not only made of dirt, but also wood, and other materials. And dirt jump doesn't include big drops, which is often seen in slope style.


----------



## tristan2ride (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. And thanks for posting the video. I've never seen a competition like that before. Ive seen dirt jumping, hucking, and north shore all separately but never combined into one judged event.


----------

